# Moving - Need Help with TANKS Stocking



## Termato (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I am moving this weekend and will be re-arranging my stocking AND setting up some un-used tanks! I need some help figuring out this giant mess and where everything can and should go. 

*Tap/Tank Water Parameters:*
6-8 dGH
7.2-7.4 pH
~10ppm Nitrate
All tanks are currently at 80-81F

I currently have the following fish tanks set up:
*150 Gallon Freshwater Community Tank*
- 24" Adult Common Pleco
- 7" Sailfin Pleco
- 3 Yoyo Loaches
- 10" Catfish (Has red tail but it's not a red tail catfish) It's full grown but I've never ID'ed him. He stays in his cave and leaves everyone alone. They're all too big for him to eat.
- 7 Angelfish
- 2 Male Severum Cichlids

Very lightly planted tank
The angelfish are only in this tank because the two in my 75G started breeding and were stressing these 7 our to a serious point so I had to separate them (They've been in there for a week and only have another week left in this tank). ​
*75 Gallon Freshwater Amazon Biotope*
- Mated Pair of Angelfish
- ~10 baby fry left from last spawn from Angelfish
- ~20 Bronze Cory Catfish (They keep breeding and I can't keep count of the new small ones)
- Lonely Rummynose
- Ramshorn Snails

Moderately Planted tank on it's way to being heavily planted.​
*29 Gallon Freshwater Community Tank (Almost a biotope)*
- 2" Male Dwarf Gourami
- Juvenile Mated Pair of German Blue Rams
- 11 Neon Tetras
- 7 Bronze Cory
- 3 Mystery Snails
- 3 assassin snails (currently eating away at the ramshorns population) 

Moderately Planted tank on it's way to being heavily planted.​
------------------

*Here is the plan:*
*Fish I can't keep:*
*7" sailfin Pleco* - The two plecs are already starting to dispute territory. The 24" Common Plec I got from a friend who couldn't keep him anymore. He was originally in a 90G tank so I bought this 150G just for him. He really does need more space, though. His name is Frank Sinatra, he has blue eyes, and he's 17 years old. The 7" is from one of my aunts clients who passed away and I took all his fish so they'd be cared for. My plan is to take the 7" plec to the LFS if I can't find anyone who wants him/her. Beautiful fish, just can't safely keep it :/. I refuse to give the bigger plec to the LFS because of his ties with my friend so I'd only ever been willing to give him to someone who I know with 100% certainty would care for him. The LFS is very good, but still (Congressional Aquarium in Rockville, MD).

*One Male Severum Cichlid* - I have a black and a white one. The black one used to me mated with an orange female who passed recently. The white one is actually their offspring. I can't keep these two males in the same tank so I'm considering taking the white one to the LFS if I can't find someone who can take care of him. That is, if the stockings below don't work out where I can keep him.​
Ok, so with that in mind, let's see what we have to work with, because it's far more than what is set up now. That's why I'm so excited! I have the following tank at my disposal: *150Gs, two 75Gs, and two 29Gs.*

*150 Gallon Freshwater Amazon Biotope:*
- Common Pleco (24" including tail, 18-20" without tail bit)
- 7 Angelfish Cichlid
- 1 Male Severum Cichlid (White) <--This guy will potentially not be here
- Unknown Catfish (will post a picture if I can get him to come out tonight)

That would technically stock up the tank, but if I don't have the severum, what else would be good to keep in here?​
*75 Gallon Breeder*
- Mated pair of angels
- Angel fry (grow out) tank

Should I make this a grow out tank and put the mated pair in the 29?​
*75 Gallon* 
- 2" Male Dwarf Gourami
- Juvenile Mated Pair of German Blue Rams
- 11 Neon Tetras
- ~30 Bronze Cory
- 3 Mystery Snails
- 3 assassin snails (currently eating away at the ramshorns population)​
*29 Gallon* (Potential Breeder? Blue Rams)

*29 Gallon* (Potential Breeder? Angels)

One of the 75s and the two 29s is where the tricky stuff comes in. Currently, one of these 29s with the German Blue Rams is at my office. The plan is to bring in a 75G, swap it, take the 29G home. This is not yet certain and I might just set up both 75G at my house and leave the 29G here at work. Not sure yet. I need some input, really.

*Key Points to Focus On:*
- I am already breeding and want to continue breeding angels (although right now they don't have their own tank)
- I want to breed German Blue Rams OR Severum Cichlid (but my female severum died and I don't want to get another one until I figure all of this out). I may get a second or even third pair German Blue Rams depending on tank stocking. 
- I am willing to get rid of both of my severum cichlids if necessary
- I have a total of almost 40 Bronze Cory Catfish that I'm breeding
- I also have a 10G with a snake in it that wont be in use for long (getting actual snake cage)​
Amazon Biotope is my favorite and at least two of these tanks will be aquascaped in that manor. I know this is a lot so thank you all for any advice!


----------

